# Can Jagr Trutemp heater be mounted sideways?



## ruggles531 (Sep 3, 2010)

I purchased two Jagr TruTemp submersible heaters recently for a new 135 gallon tank I am setting up. I just opened the boxes this evening and the instructions say that the item needs to be mounted vertically in the tank. The pictures also show the heater mounted with the top of it (the dial area) sticking out of the water.

As these were listed as submersible heaters I assumed they could be mounted horizontally on each end of the tank, down near the bottom (ie fully submersed). Is mounting it in this way not recommended?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this an EboJager? I have never heard of a "Jagr" brand for heaters.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's what the call Jager heaters now.

Jager true temps.

If it's the same as the original, then I don't see why you couldn't mount them horizontally.


----------



## ruggles531 (Sep 3, 2010)

They're made by Eheim...I assume the same ones.

A link to it from Big Al's is here:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Tem...-Submersible-Heaters_9795329_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never had a problem with my original jagers on an angle or horizontal. I've got a 50w jager in a 5gal tank along the bottom and seems ok to me.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, no problem mounting them sideways and fully submersed.


----------



## ruggles531 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys...better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, submersed is fine.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

it should say fully submersible no? I have eheim jager and it does. under the wattage above the min water level. if it only show water level below the cord, then I wouldn't submerge it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

But then again I have fully submerged a non submersible heater and had no issue...the heather must have fell off the clamp or some fishies ram into it or something. Don't blame anyone else if mishap happened though.


----------



## ruggles531 (Sep 3, 2010)

The boxes and instructions say submerisble, it's just the diagrams in the manual show it sticking out above the water.

In any event I mounted them last night on a 45 degree angle and fully submersed...nothing dead yet!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sure you will be fine


----------

